# What Is That Water Thingy At Dump Stations.



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

It's about 8' tall normally orange or red in color with a metal hook at the end of the rubber hose and a spring on top? What's it used for, I've just been using it to clean the drain hose but there has to be something I'm missing. You couldn't connect it to a Quickie flush with out some tools and rubber hose adapters.

So...

Bill.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

That's all I've used it for, cleaning out the hose. Rarely, it will have a hose end that I can use to hose out the black tank with the wand thingie.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Bill,

You are correct, it is just there for cleaning up after yourself when you are done dumping. Rinse down any spills, etc.

Most of the ones I have seen, allow you to disconnect the hose at a spigot, and attach another hose for your Quicki-Flush, but that may just be an Oregon S.P. park thing.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

You mean it's not a water pick?







We would use it to rinse the cassette potty from the pop up but haven't used the Outback yet. Sounds like just a clean up thing.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Same here just for cleaning up after you use the dump station
there may be a spigot there sometimes to hook your own hose also

Don


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Yup


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks, I guess after all the kool-aid you've offered there would have been a secret use only known to Outbackers









Bill.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Along these line, I keep a second "water thief" in the trailer only for times when the dump station doesn't have an actaul hose connection. This allows me to still use the Quickie Flush.

http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...cfm?skunum=4690


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

What and how do you use the water thief? never seen one before


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

macfish said:


> What and how do you use the water thief? never seen one before
> [snapback]89704[/snapback]​


Its used for when the water supply doesn't have threads. A lot of camp grounds pr dump stations will have water coming out of a pipe, but you can't screw a hose into it. With this device, you simply slip it over the pipe and tighten down the screw. Then you can attach your normal hose.

Take a look at the link, it might be helpful to see it.

http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...cfm?skunum=4690


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Hey Jim, your link didn't work, can you try again.

Bill.


----------



## raxtell (May 4, 2004)

All it is used for is to clean the hose.


----------



## camptails (Jan 18, 2005)

It usually leaks...... and when you turn it on it has so much pressure you spray it all over yourself while you are trying to clean up your equipment







which is usually not a great time!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

2500Ram said:


> Hey Jim, your link didn't work, can you try again.
> 
> Bill.
> [snapback]89729[/snapback]​


Not sure why the link failed, but here it is again.

http://reserveamerica.campingworld.com/pri...m=4690&tcode=20


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I keep a second "water thief" in the trailer only for times when the dump station doesn't have an actaul hose connection. This allows me to still use the Quickie Flush.


Some dump stations have just a cut-off hose, and the water thief doesn't work in this situation. So, I went to Home Depot and got a simple male hose adapter like this one (click here). I put a fitting that I can tighten around it (just like the water theif has) just in case I get leaks.

Ed


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

campmg said:


> You mean it's not a water pick?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL

I also carry hose adaptors with me so I can use it for my quickie flush.

Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

LarryTheOutback said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > I keep a second "water thief" in the trailer only for times when the dump station doesn't have an actaul hose connection.Â This allows me to still use the Quickie Flush.
> ...


Nice Idea Ed










Don


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Just remember not to use that for filling the fresh tank. At a lot of the state parks it's not even treated water plus we all know where that hose has been.


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

Red means not potable (not drinkable) water and green means potable water. There is usually a sign on each water supply, also.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

You guys never cease to amaze me! I sure hope Bill's keeping up with all of these thingamabobs and thingamajigs so the Outback will be fully equipped if I ever get it back!


----------

